# Rechte an Soundeffekten



## Xcurse (15. Februar 2001)

weiss einer ob man kommerziele Musik und sounds für seine Flashmovies benutzen darf?
Und die auch noch im internet veröffentlichen darf??

Danke für eure antworten

cu x


----------



## oezer (7. März 2001)

also.. rechtlich gesehen darfst du das nicht. ausser du holst dir die genehmigung dafür, aber mal im ernst wer hält sich schon daran? ein versuch wäre es ja wert wenn du mal bei der GEMA frägst.

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------

